# What are the computer specs for your editing platform?



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

What are the specs on your editing rig?

CPU
GPU
Mainboard
Memory type, speed and amount
Storage type and amount
Is it overclocked?
Do you use the built in turbo on an intel 'k' chip?

Did you build or buy it?
What OS, etc.?
What is your monitor?
Other input devices?

_(For those of you that have a windows PC and would like to share your information but just don't know where to find it all (it can be a daunting task if you didn't build it yourself) or if you would just like to see it for yourself even if you'd rather not share the information here, you can get all the data for your computer by going to__ CPU-Z's website__ and download the validator tool. It's simple and free: just use the "Validate" button within CPU-Z then click "Submit" for an instant, 100% automatic submission. You will receive a link to your complete system specs, including the validated status of your computer. The perfect way to share your awesome brand new hardware specs with your friends and, if something goes wrong, an invaluable tool to ask for some help on enthusiasts forums.)_

*For those not wishing to participate by the exchange of information about their computer, please have the decency to not post to this thread, instead start your own thread. Thank You.*


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's a sample, my daughters system: CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Piccell said:


> What are the specs on your editing rig?
> 
> CPU * Intel Core i7-6900K 3.2GHz 8-Core*
> GPU *EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)*
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

>


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

RowdyRay said:


> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard
> 
> AMD FX 6300 Six-core Processor 3.50 GHz
> 
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> > What are the specs on your editing rig?
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Advanced Photo said:


> *For those not wishing to participate by the exchange of information about their computer, please have the decency to not post to this thread, instead start your own thread. Thank You.*


Since you posted it, it applies to you too.  No requirement for commentary on what others may, or may not regard as important in their editing work flow.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

>


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

> iMac27" 3.5GHz i7
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 MB
> I use a vintage X-Rite i1 for checking screen
> 32GB of 1600 DDR3
> ...


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

>


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 2, 2016)

Intel i5-6500 @ 3.20Ghz CPU
Radeon RX460 GPU, Overclocked 4GB twin fan doohickie thing
Mainboard -  H170 to support H170 Chipset LGA 1151atx
Memory type, speed and amount - 16GB DDR4-2400
Storage type and amount, 7200rpm HD/6GB/s  also external USB3 5TB drive
Is it overclocked? Yes
Do you use the built in turbo on an intel 'k' chip?  Last time I recall a turbo mode it was on my 8086 Intel processor.  A neat turbo button on the outside of the case. 

Did you build or buy it? Build
What OS, etc.? Windows 10
What is your monitor? Samsung something
Other input devices? Devastator II gaming mouse & keyboard (fancy red LEDs)


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2016)

1. Intel x5570
2. FXQuadro 1800
3. Super Micro
4. 8 GB DD3
5. Server storage; personal; redundant 2TB x 2TB x 4 for total of 4Tb x or 8 TB  mirrored storage, redundant. Customer storage =32TB redundant or 16Tb x 2, soon to be 64tb. Access files Amazon drive, no linit
6. O, no need, stupid to overclock, however, I do have a scratch 120 GB SSD drive for cached media files.
7. turbo no. No need, I use linux which doesn't exploit this worthless feature
I build my own because I understand hardware and build for a life cycle plan.
Slackware 14.2 64 bit
Acer, backlit,
No mouse. Lenovo USB track point keyboard, mechanical clicky, rare. Not many mechanical clicky USB trackpoints made. Under a 100  am told. Many people never heard of it and deny it's exsistance but I hold one that I was gifted from IBM prior to Lenovo acquisition. It is pure perfection. All the fruitless work from the OS/2 days paid off in a mechanical keyboard with built in mouse track like they have on ThinkPads. However, I still help a few European banks with their ATM software glitch's using OS/2. I do help Blackberry as well with their phenomenal OS.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> 1. Intel x5570
> 2. FXQuadro 1800
> 3. Super Micro
> 4. 8 GB DD3
> ...



Nice setup. The intel turbo is on the cpu chip and is accessed through the bios, not the OS, so it is the same for Linux, Windows etc. the 5570 does have the feature, and it's base is 2.93 GHz and the turbo speed is set to 3.33GHz max so you could get a boost there of around 15% unless I figured it wrong.
I love my mechanical keyboard too. My wife didn't understand what the difference was, tried mine for a couple days and won't use a blister board ever again.

Thanks for taking the time to share this.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2016)

Actually, your wrong in a way. Turbo mode is a feature tied into Windows proprietary bios feature. I manually disabled this feature in order to properly optimize or the manually configure the Linux OS. It is a fluff feature to accommodate proprietary invasive access to an OS.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Are you running Ubuntu? If so, you might be interested in this: Does Intel turbo boost work in Ubuntu?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Are you running Ubuntu? If so, you might be interested in this: Does Intel turbo boost work in Ubuntu?


Ubuntu? Lol. No. I get what your saying about the turbo, bios. Just dumb really, makes no discernable difference.


----------



## Piccell (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, it only shows a difference under a big load and if you never tax the processor, it's all the same really. You see a difference in Prime 95 scores though.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2016)

Pentium laptop, 4GB RAM, Intel graphics, Win10.  It does what I need it to do.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2016)

Piccell said:


> Yeah, it only shows a difference under a big load and if you never tax the processor, it's all the same really. You see a difference in Prime 95 scores though.


Oh, we know how important that is...[emoji55]


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 5, 2016)

2 x 8 core Xeon 2670 on an Asus Serverboard based on the 2011-platform, first edition. 64 Gigabyte of DDR3 RAM.

A very sturdy high efficiency Power Supply.

A Cherry Keyboard with single suspension keys with "click"

HP wide gamut display 1200×1920

Calibration with i1 Display2

Lian Li SATA hot plug multi fan multi bay noise reduced damped housing. Huge. Black. Best.

The 32 parallel threads help a lot with my Photo Ninja RAW converter, Photoshop CC 2015.5 and KOLOR autopano giga.

I am running on Windows 10 Insider build 14959.


----------

